
Indonesia’s Ancient ‘Hobbits’ May Have Evolved Quickly - c89X
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/flores-island-hobbit-evolution
======
NelsonMinar
If this kind of stuff interests you, "Who We Are and How We Got Here: Ancient
DNA and the New Science of the Human Past" by David Reich is interesting and
very up to date.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35749414-who-we-are-
and-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35749414-who-we-are-and-how-we-
got-here?from_search=true)

~~~
Symmetry
The Insight Podcast also has a lot of valuable stuff along those line in the
archive.

[https://insitome.libsyn.com](https://insitome.libsyn.com)

------
notadoc
Source without the regurgitation:

[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsbl.2019.048...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsbl.2019.0481)

------
als0
Pop-up box says "We value your privacy" but there's only an "I accept" button.
To withdraw your consent you have to go to their privacy policy, which at the
bottom says:

"The Website is hosted in the United States and is intended for and directed
to users in the United States. If you are accessing the Website from the
European Union, Asia, or any other region with laws or regulations governing
personal data collection, use, and disclosure, that differ from United States
laws, please be advised that through your continued use of the Website, which
is governed by U.S. law, this Privacy Policy, and our Terms of Use, you are
transferring your personal information to the United States and you consent to
that transfer."

Makes me sad.

~~~
Santosh83
The first sentence quoted above makes no sense. If they really intended their
site only for users from the US they could implement IP blocks. So what does
this kind of legalese actually intend to cover? A way to avoid having to deal
with GDPR or other international obligations?

